# ADBA Nationals! October 1st and 2nd



## American_Pit13

2011 ADBA/ADBSI NATIONALS
Saturday, October 01, 2011
Location: Johnson County Sheriff's Posse Arena

The Lone Star State APBTC & Texas Heat APBTC join together to host the 2011 ADBA/ADBSI Nationals at the Johnson County Sheriff's Posse Arena in Cleburne, TX. This is one show split over two days events. Please contact Lee 325-721-1151, Mona 325-636-3582, Raymond 325-829-4429, Tom 214-662-1971, Gary 817-473-9092, or James 817-323-7449

Saturday:
Puppy Classes (4 - 6 months thru 9 - 12 months)
Best Puppy Trophy
Champion Class

Sunday:
Adult Classes (12 - 18 months thru 5 years & over)
Best of Show Trophy
Best of Opposite Sex Trophy

*A conformation judge's seminar will be held


----------



## performanceknls

YAY off to texas we go!!


----------



## circlemkennels

i guess i better start savin $ now  im gonna do everything i can to make sure we make it down there


----------



## apbtproud

Im so glad its in my back yard - 30-40min away.. woohooo!!! 
Cant wait!!!! :woof:


----------



## apbtproud

Quick question, have they done this before to split the days of the show?


----------



## apbtmom76

I cannot wait for this show, will be the first time I make Nationals and only 2 1/2 hours away. I know Missy will be ready and I may be bringing someone new 

Jessie you HAVE to be there, come on girl bring Bev with you


----------



## shadowwolf

We'll be there!


----------



## bahamutt99

Jennet, I think its a regular thing. I was always under the impression that Nationals had a 2nd show, but I guess its always just been one big show split. I would like to go. Remains to be seen if I'll be able to.


----------



## Rudy4747

apbtproud said:


> Quick question, have they done this before to split the days of the show?


Nationals Shows are always split one judge one show two days. there is just so many dog.
We will be there. I can't wait.


----------



## performanceknls

Is WP both days? and bummer my puppies will not be old enough to go


----------



## JayHawk

should Be 55lb and over one day and 55lbs and under the other not sure which is sat or sun


----------



## apbtproud

okay this really sux.. I just noticed its the same freakin weekend of the UKC Nationals.. UGH... I could of sworn it was on the 8 & 9, blah... 
totally bummmmed..


----------



## apbtmom76

I am sooo ready for this, Odie and I will be there for sure


----------



## JayHawk

Vacation days are approved, so we will be there


----------



## apbtmom76

woo hoo Jay it'll be good to see y'all again


----------



## Bruce TGPs

55 under pulls saturday 55 over pulls sunday, no ace class aces pull with regular class


----------



## pbeauvais

I will be there with Punisher for the weight pulling on Sunday. Will there be a safedog testing at this event. I was really wanting to do it.


----------



## American_Pit13

pbeauvais said:


> Will there be a safedog testing at this event. I was really wanting to do it.


Look for Lisa of K9 Performance Kennels. If there is a test she will be the one doing it and the one that would know.


----------



## bahamutt99

Too bad this falls on the same weekend as UKC Nationals. Sucks. I couldn't have made the UKC Nats because they're on the east coast this year, but still...


----------



## LadyRampage

We will be there.... gonna relax for a few weeks, then its on!!! lol We haven't been very good about conditioning or having any luck this year so we plan on hitting Nationals on point!!!


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Will see ya'll there! I'm excited!


----------



## Elvisfink

Just booked my flight, rental car and hotel room. Lisa is hauling Earl down to Texas for me. See you all there! I’m gonna be shooting lots of photos!


----------



## apbtmom76

I will see you all there. Be safe everyone


----------

